# Maytag range LP back to NG



## jdoff (Jun 4, 2008)

Okay, I think I'm getting somewhere.

First of all, the conversion manual does give me some information on the oven and broiler orifices. The LP oven orifice is marked ".049", which means that its size is 0.049 inches. The broiler orifice is marked "#57", which means that it's 0.043 inches, according to this chart:

http://www.bacharach-training.com/orifice_chart.htm

Now, that chart is even more useful because I can cross-check the burner orifices to see if I'm on the right track, as well as use it (with some assumptions) to figure out what size the oven and broiler orifices should be.

Here's what the manual for the range says about the burners, which matches the chart fairly closely, if I assume that my NG regulator is set at 4.0 inches of water:

```
orifice    LP BTU    LP size    NG BTU    NG size
-------    ------    -------    ------    -------
F burn.    10,500    0.038 in   12,000    0.067 in
R burn.     9,100    0.035 in    9,200    0.059 in
```
Using the LP/NG size ratios of the burner orifices, and the size/BTU information from that chart, here's my best guess as to the correct NG orifice sizes for the oven and broiler:

```
orifice    LP BTU    LP size    NG BTU    NG size
-------    ------    -------    ------    -------
oven       17,000*   0.049 in   20,000*   0.084 in*
broiler    13,000*   0.043 in   15,000*   0.074 in*

* estimated
```
I'd prefer to know the exact correct sizes for the oven and broiler orifices, but if I can't find that, does my method seem reasonable? Does the heat output in BTUs seem correct for the oven and broiler, or am I way off?


----------



## jdoff (Jun 4, 2008)

Anyone know of a good appliance repair forum?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

In my experince,...
There's what I guess would be called the stove's Master Orifice,..

I know you only need to change a *Single* Orifice to convert a stove from LP to NG...

When I bought mine from Sears a few years ago,.. 
I set it up for the LP,+ taped the NG part to the back of the stove, down by where it gets Changed....

I would think any Maytag Dealer could sell you the part you Need,....


----------



## jdoff (Jun 4, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,...
> 
> In my experince,...
> There's what I guess would be called the stove's Master Orifice,..
> ...


You're probably thinking of the regulator. All that does is regulate the gas pressure differently for LP and NG (something like 11 and 4 inches of water, respectively). You still need to replace orifices for each burner, the bake orifice, and the broil orifice, as well as adjust the air shutters and possibly burner valves.


> I would think any Maytag Dealer could sell you the part you Need,....


So would I. That's not the case. See the OP.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> You still need to replace orifices for each burner, the bake orifice, and the broil orifice, as well as adjust the air shutters and possibly burner valves.


Nope,..... You're *Wrong*.....


----------



## jdoff (Jun 4, 2008)

Bondo said:


> Nope,..... You're *Wrong*.....


Well, then you should do Maytag a favor and tell them all their manuals are wrong.


Maytag Installation Manual said:


> To convert the unit to either LP or Natural gas will require adjustment of the air shutter on the bake & broil burner, adjustment of the pressure regulator converter cap, and replacement of the bake and broil burner orifice hoods and top burner orifices.


Here's a link if you don't believe me: Installation Manual for Gas 30-inch Wide Free-Standing Range


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

I Apoligize,... I stand Corrected...

In the 35+ years of messing with the occasional gas ranges,...
I've Never seen 1 so Involved, just to convert gases...


----------



## rich in mi (Oct 23, 2013)

*HELP I have the same issue*



jdoff said:


> I have a Maytag MGR5755QDQ that I bought used. It had been converted to LP, and the original orifices were lost. I need to convert it back to NG.
> 
> The problem is that Maytag doesn't list part numbers or even show that the NG orifices are available separate from the assemblies that hold them (and there are six: four burners, oven, broiler), which would cost more than I paid for it. I've spoken to Maytag dealers and the factory parts service, and I'm currently waiting for a Maytag distributor to "email the manufacturer", but I'm not hopeful.
> 
> So, what should I do? I figure I can drill out the existing orifices and make the other adjustments in the conversion manual, but I'm not sure what sizes are correct. The stove has (in NG mode) two 9.2K burners and two 12K burners, which I think corresponds to 1.50 mm and 1.70 mm, but I'm not positive. And I have no idea what the oven and broiler orifices sizes are or should be.


JEFF, DID YOU EVER FIGURE THIS OUT?I HAVE THE SAME ISSUE AND NEED TO DETERMINE THE DRILL SIZES TO DRILL OUT THE OVEN AND BOILER ORIFICE FROM LP SIZES TO NATURAL GAS SIZES ON A MYATAG MGRS752BDW GS RANGE. I HAVE ALREADY BOUGHT THE TOP BURNERS IN NAT. BUT THE OVEN AND BOILER I AM SURE NEED TO BE CHANGED TO A LARGER SIZE? HELP HELP HELP RICH IN MI:furious:


----------



## rich in mi (Oct 23, 2013)

*I sure hope someone knows?*

MAYTAG MGRS752BDW NEED TO CONVERT BACK TO NATURAL GAS FROM LP. WHO CAN TELL ME WHAT THE DRILL SIZES ARE TO DRILL OUT THE OVEN AND BROILER ORIFICE (SPUDS) TO THE NATURAL GAS SIZES? MAYTAG DOES NOT LIST THE PART AND SO FAR I HAVE HAD NOTHING BUT DEAD ENDS TRYING TO GET HELP.

RICH IN MI

son.follower1 at gmail.com


----------

